# update to reconciliation



## bellringer

Well as everyone knows I was a week away from my divorce becoming final when h came back and wanted to stop the divorce. we stopped it, we both got ahold of our lawyers and stopped it. were still not living together, were taking it slow. were leaving tomorrow with our son for a 4 day family vacation. I still find it strange being with him after a yr and a half of separation. his family as well as mine have accepted it. Not sure his mother is happy but she has no choice but to accept it. she is a bitter woman who only wants her sons to herself. thats another lifetime movie though. anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know how things are and that reconciliation is possible.


----------



## that_girl

Mothers can be majorly toxic to relationships and trigger old crap.

Oh wait, that's just my mom LOL

Glad you guys are on the mend  Have a good vacation!


----------

